

Are Twitter and Facebook Killing Blogs? (2009) - revorad
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2009/10/15/are-twitter-and-facebook-killing-blogs/

======
mitchellboy
It`s the best of times and the worst of times for blogs thanks to Twitter and
Facebook

